# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  DOtt. Larocca-Utility CT RATEIZZO e Rateizzo SC quale scegliere

## carlorosati

Salve, 
vorrei un consiglio sull'acquisto della utility in oggetto creata dal DOTT.LAROCCA! Innanzitutto a che anno sono aggiornate? Quella che costa  48 è più completa ed è stata aggiornata come indicato nel file di presentazione? 
In entrambe ovvero quella da 30 e quella da 48 sono presenti i fac. simili personalizzabili per predisporre la relazione economico patrimoniale?
Grazie

----------


## Dukes

Io li utilizzati a dicembre per richiedere una doppia rateazione (srl e soci della srl) e il file di calcolo coincideva esattamente con quello proposto da Equitalia

----------


## carlorosati

> Io li utilizzati a dicembre per richiedere una doppia rateazione (srl e soci della srl) e il file di calcolo coincideva esattamente con quello proposto da Equitalia

  Come hai predisposto la "relazione economico-patrimoniale"? A me interesserebbe proprio quello, ma il rateizzo sc, nel relativo file di presentazione, parla di fac-simile personalizzabile, mentre nell'altra da 30 euro, non si capisce se è presente o meno lo stesso file/fac-simile?
A me serve per un rateizzo di srl priva di organo di controllo!! 
ps: dove è il file di calcolo di equitalia?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Come hai predisposto la "relazione economico-patrimoniale"? A me interesserebbe proprio quello, ma il rateizzo sc, nel relativo file di presentazione, parla di fac-simile personalizzabile, mentre nell'altra da 30 euro, non si capisce se è presente o meno lo stesso file/fac-simile?
> A me serve per un rateizzo di srl priva di organo di controllo!! 
> ps: dove è il file di calcolo di equitalia?

  Salve, 
chiedo scusa per il ritardo nella risposta al vostro quesito. 
Le due applicazioni che ho predisposto sono: 
1) *CTRateizzoISP*: destinate a risolvere il problema della domanda di maggiore rateizzazione ai sensi dell'art. 19 DPR 602/73 per ditte individuali, società di persone in contabilità ordinaria, semplificata, per Associazioni non riconosciute, ecc..) per domande con importi a ruolo superiori a 15.000 Euro. Il file Excel serve semplicemente per calcolare i valori degli indici di liquidità immediata e ALFA, richiesti dal modello di Equitalia e ripresi dal foglio di calcolo. La denominazione del foglio di calcolo: Rateazione_14012009, non deve indurre in errore in quanto l'ultimo aggiornamento disponibile per le questioni collegate agli indici, è di quella data e per questo motivo all'epoca fu denominato così e resta ancora oggi perfettamente aggiornato. Il prezzo è diverso per la presenza di maggiori allegati rispetto alla versione per le società di capitali.  
Lo stesso si compone di: 
a) modulo principale per la richiesta di maggiore rateazione conforme alla modulistica di Equitalia S.p.A.; 
b) fac - simile di relazione economico - finanziaria personalizzabile; 
c) il foglio di calcolo per gli indici di bilancio.    *CTRateizzoSC*: destinate a risolvere il problema della domanda di maggiore rateizzazione ai sensi dell'art. 19 DPR 602/73 per società di capitali, mutue assicuratrici, consorzi con attività esterna per domande con importi a ruolo superiori a 5.000 Euro.  
Il file Excel è lo stesso del precedente e quindi perfettamente in linea con la normativa e l'istanza di maggiore rateizzazione, in un unico file, contempla: 
a) il modulo principale di domanda di maggiore rateazione confrome alla modulistica di Equitalia S.p.A.; 
b) Fac - simile personalizzabile di relazione economico - finanziaria; 
c) Fac - simile personalizzabile di verbale d'assemblea (necessario in alcuni casi).  
d) il foglio di calcolo per gli indici di bilancio. 
Spero di aver soddisfatto i dubbi del gentile utente. 
Saluti

----------

